# KVD's E-Liquid Reviews



## KimVapeDashian

Hello VapeFam,

I have held off on Juice reviews, until such a time that I felt that I could give honest feedback on various setups.

I have been vaping since September/August 2015, so I am by no means an expert.

I have tried many juices, international and local - and will post reviews, when I get the chance.


*"I like big builds and I can't deny, All you other brothers can't deny
When a dude walks in..." Onto the Review *

=============================================
Company: *Larry's Vape Juice*
Product Name: *Tango Mike*

​Reviewer: *KimVapeDashian*

*Setup 1*
Mod: *Vaporesso Tarot 200W*
Watts/Volts: *30W - 80W*

Atomiser: *Geekvape Griffin 22*
Coil Resistance: *0.43Ohms*​Wire Used: *Geekvape 28/32g Clapton Spools*
Build Type: *Duel Coils, 3mm ID*
Wicking Material: *Kendo Gold Organic Cotton*
Wicking Method: *Twist n Pull (Not Scottish roll, regular cut and feed)

Setup 2*
Mod:* Wismec RX200*
Watts/Volts:* 80W - 130W*

Atomiser: *Twisted Messes v1 *
Coil Resistance: *0.19Ohms*
Wire Used: *Geekvape 26/32g Clapton Spools*
Build Type: *Duel Coils, 3mm ID*
Wicking Material: *Kendo Gold Organic Cotton*
Wicking Method: *Scottish Roll*


Strength: *3MG*
Blend: *70VG / 30PG*
Price: *R350/100ml (R3.5/ml)*
Website: *bought from www.vaperscorner.co.za*

Website blurb: *His crimes are of a cereal nature and we have drown him in the tastiest milks from around the world to bring you this truly delicious vape! Enjoy fellow citizens.*
Flavour Profile: *Fruit Loops, Milk
*
Reviewer Notes: *To be brutally honest, the label design kept me from trying this e-liquid up until this point - and I still don't particularly like the "camo" design. Warning wise, they need to include a warning that nicotine is addictive/dangerous as well as a child proof cap (I don't have kids, but it is a responsibility factor).*

*Onto the juice itself, in Setup 1... Starting from 30W, and increasing my wattage by 10W till 80W... The distinctive "milky way" cereal taste, with more "lemon" - similar to Creamy Lemon Biscuits. 70W was the sweet spot on this setup, but there was very little muted flavour below this (Essentially, tastes as good from 30 to 70W but 70W shining through a little more). Personally, there is a floral undertone on the exhale, which makes a change in the Fruitloops/Cerealmilk genre for me.*

*Setup 2, was perhaps a little overkill - but the flavour on an RDA at higher watts is absolutely delicious. The sharp lemon, that i do like, is less prominent - but replaced by a much sweeter fruity taste. Floral undertones on the exhale are less prominent too, perhaps due to the perceived increase in sweetness.

I would ADV in setup 1, but feel that it might be a bit too much on setup 2 for all day use. *

Similar to: *Hazeworks Startup, ELP Amazon, Cuttwood Birdbrains*

Avoid if: *The doctor has said you will die, if not - no need to avoid. Ohhh and if you dont like fruitloops/ceareal flavour profiles, then obviously avoid it too.*

Nom / Nom

Thanks for reading 

~KVD

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Very nice review!

Well laid out with great details as well as trying different setups at different power levels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy

This reviewer has potential!
Keep it up man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

